# Do You Match Up Your Athletic Socks?



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My wife says I'm the only person in the world that does this.

When I buy a new package of athletic socks (don't particularly like the ones with out a heal but for this it doesn't matter). They are first washed and dried. Then I gather them all and hold them with the tops even. I match the two longest, then the two shortest and so on until each pair is matched as close as possible. Then with a sharpie I number them by pairs usually using roman numericals or letters. That way I am never stuck with the longest and shortest being the only two clean and do not need to go through the process again. Each sock has a match.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you ever heard the term, "obsessive compulsion"? LOL
No I do not and I can see that there might be some justification for doing so but I have better things to do with my time.
Socks are covered by boots and pants... You are the only one that knows whether they are the same length or not.
ps: I have a grand daughter who purposely wears unmatched socks - different colors and patterns. It doesn't seem to affect anyone adversely.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

While there is genious to that approach, it's also riddled with disturbing behavior:lol:

For her entire life my daughter has never kept socks matched up. Now that she has a knee hi mini her of her own, the child runs around with mismatched colored socks all the time. Anyone who knows her Mom finds nothing unusual in this.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Once or twice a year I throw out all my socks, then buy several packs of identical socks. I get like 18 pairs of athletic socks and 6 pairs of black socks. So, no matching required. I grab any 2 white ones and they match, grab any 2 black ones and they match... automatically.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I can tell you 18 pair of athletic socks do not match up length wise. They never pay that much attention to keeping the tension on the knitting machine correct. But I'm not trying to argue you into worrying about the difference in fit and comfort.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You make absolute sense to me. I do that, too. I am certain that I can feel the difference in them, if not.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I match them for length, but I do not number them in pairs.

I hate droopy socks. So I buy them new once the elastic softens up.

Besides I like to be stylin' when I be walking in my tennies....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Huh... Here all these years I have been blaming Mrs Inor for shrinking some of my socks or mixing hers in with mine...

Truth be told, she is always yelling at me for wearing my "work socks" (dress socks) even when I am out working in my woodshop because that makes them wear out much faster. I only do it because I cannot find two white socks that are roughly the same length. I guess everything really *is* my fault after all.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Personally, I wear "tall boots" to work and some play, and tennis shoes or sandals when fishing. depends on the shoe which sock I wear. I have noticed a difference in lengths, thought like above, that I had overdried some...
My 16-yes, she turned 16 Friday, 16 year old stepdaughter, she refuses to wear matched socks, and isnt shamed, stating if some people dont like it, dont look.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I match them up based on length, too, because it's sometimes crazy to me how much difference in length there can be between two socks from the same package. I'm talking like a couple of inches here. And it drives me totally insane to wear two socks that should match, but are different lengths lol


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I throw them all in the washer then the drier then in my socks drawer. When I need a pair of socks I hold them up to the light and the two with the closest shade of color is the ones that I wear.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I hold them up in the dark - My wife will tell me if they don't match.......

She loves me - but she doesn't want people to think she doesn't care about how I look.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

My wife thinks I'm obsessive! I match them by color, style and brand. Never even considered length. Just wait 'till she see's me folding socks now!!:lol:


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a few ocd things but socks isn't one of them. I do go thru a bunch of them though. I probably buy a new pack of socks about every month. Now white t shirts are a whole new ball game! I wear a ton of white t shirts, mostly as an undershirt but do just wear a plain ole white T quite a bit. I can't stand to wear them after they have dried a few times and have shrunk up and are short and wont stay tucked in! So I probably buy a pack of crew necks almost every time we go to the store!!Then where I don't wear them anymore, either I rip them so I know they aren't good anymore and use them as rags or she will put a small X in the label area and she will use them as a sleep shirt sometimes..


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If you hike through rough gravel and soft sand up hill and down the sock will be a temporary issue.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

There are thing I'm particular about. Socks? not so much. When the elastic goes or they get a hole they get knotted and turned into a dog toy. After the dog slobbers them up and chews them to shreds they get tossed.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The "Sock Monster" lives here unfortunately. I am really not sure how that happens but it does. I mean if you wash 7 pair there should be 7 pair when the drier stops right? Go figure! I buy all the same plain athletic socks so that there really aint a matching pair to have they are all the same. Otherwise I think I would loose my ever loving mind trying to find the other sock mate!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Have you ever measured your legs? How do you know both of them are the same length? Maybe the socks are different lengths for a reason!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't we have a pharmacy student here? Aren't there drugs that could help folks overcome an unhealthy fixation on socks?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a friend who hangs her husband's shirts up with a plastic hanger the same color (or as close to) as the shirt. Don't even go there Inor. I'll have to mention the sock thing to her.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

wallyLOZ said:


> My wife thinks I'm obsessive! I match them by color, style and brand. Never even considered length. Just wait 'till she see's me folding socks now!!:lol:


Color, style, brand, length and even different shades of color of same color.. My wife is NOT allowed near my clothing.. Shirts hang up white's together, black, green, well you get the idea.. Alarm clock is turned on three times to confirm its on. pat my dog on her head five times before i go to bed. My wife says my strangest problem is.. ready for this..... For me to have a sammich i have to have the two slices that are side by side in the loaf to make my sammy with.. If they do not match it bothers me to the point of i wont eat it..


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I have a friend who hangs her husband's shirts up with a plastic hanger the same color (or as close to) as the shirt. Don't even go there Inor. I'll have to mention the sock thing to her.


wooden ones to hang my slacks, jeans are folded, dress shirts are hung with those hangers with clips as i have wide shoulders and normal hangers wont hold my shirts up very well, Tshirts are folded.....


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Socks aren't high on my priority list of organization. I have black one's in boot length and dress, and white ones. I put two together that are the same color and make and throw them in a drawer. When there worn and have holes I wipe up some mess with them and throw them out. That's the extent of my concern other than making sure I have them and there good quality.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If you spend 20 minutes per week sorting socks for 50 years, you will have wasted over 865 hours.

This is the equivalent of 21.6 forty hour work-weeks.

At $25 per hour, that's $21,625 or enough to buy...

A used Jeep, an AR-15, 6 X 30 round magazines, a sling, a red dot sight, 1,000 rounds of 5.56, a tac vest, a fully stocked first aid kit, a good knife, a nice backpack, a small tent, a sleeping bag, a Glock 17, 500 rounds of 9mm, 2 extra magazines, a holster, a year's supply of Mountain House food, a good portable radio, and you would still have enough left over to go on 8 four day cruises to the Bahamas and have over $10,000 in your pocket for tips and other "incidental" expenses.

My socks might not be exactly the same length, but I tip well, Yeah baby.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

When I first saw this thread, I thought there is no way it will last beyond one day. I mean, a thread about matching socks! I have never giving the concept of matching socks any thought beyond ensuring they are the same or similar color. I am obsessive/compulsive in other areas of my life, just not with my socks.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> If you spend 20 minutes per week sorting socks for 50 years, you will have wasted over 865 hours.
> 
> This is the equivalent of 21.6 forty hour work-weeks.
> 
> ...


Takes me two minutes to pull socks out the dryer and sort and fold. The time it saves me in the morning is well worth it. grab socks and go.....


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I woke up yesterday got dressed grabbed a handful of black socks picked out two the same shade both in good shape. Went walking a few hours, and did some work around the house. When I took my shoes off one sock had a BIG hole in it so it gets tossed and the other will end back in my sock drawer. I only buy black and white socks but after several washing I get several shades of each one. I do not buy dark blue because early in the morning they match certain shades of my black socks. Then I go out in the sun and look down and it is clear as day I have one black and one blue sock on.


----------

